# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Bosch Center for Artificial Intelligence (BCAI), Robert Bosch GmbH (Bosch), Stuttgart, Germany

## Airicist

Robert Bosch GmbH (Bosch)

Website - bosch-ai.com

twitter.com/bosch_ai

Head - Christoph Peylo

"The future is getting smarter"

----------


## Airicist

1st IEEE IROS Futurist Forum - Statement of Dr. Christoph Peylo

Published on Jan 12, 2016




> The 1st IEEE IROS Futurist Forum took place at IROS 2015 in Hamburg. After the event, we asked all speakers for their view on the future of robotics and whether we need something like Robotic Governance (the fact based discussion about the impact of robotics and smart machines on society). Here is Dr. Christoph Peylo's statement.

----------

